# 4.0.5



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Where is this 4.0.5 everyone keeps talking about 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Hiding.

But seriously, not out yet. Mid April was it's rumored release date which we have not yet reached.


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

wellsey1126 said:


> Where is this 4.0.5 everyone keeps talking about
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It's at the rumormill, next to doesn't existville.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

You had to download it on April 1st... That was the only day to get it.


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

brkshr said:


> You had to download it on April 1st... That was the only day to get it.


hahaha... Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I always get a little overzealous when I see topic like this in the list lol


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

brkshr said:


> You had to download it on April 1st... That was the only day to get it.


trolololol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I always get a little overzealous when I see topic like this in the list lol


Your telling me. I'm on here every other hour. Or i'm on google trying to find something. I don't even know what's so exciting about it. I think I have a flashing problem lol


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

wellsey1126 said:


> Where is this 4.0.5 everyone keeps talking about
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Due to the "show & tell" approach google takes to open source we only know it was rumored to release this month but who knows if it will or its contents.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Screw waiting. I'll just make it myself.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> Screw waiting. I'll just make it myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys haven't tried that 4.1 leak yet?


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> You guys haven't tried that 4.1 leak yet?


Yeah the Easter bunny brought it by the other day with the tooth fairy passed out drunk in the back of the limo. I was too busy laughing at the hulk trying to hook up with the tooth fairy to try it.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Lol I love how we can at least joke about it over in the Rezound forums people are literally infuriated they haven't gotten an ICS update this past week they were never promised lol never dull.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> Lol I love how we can at least joke about it over in the Rezound forums people are literally infuriated they haven't gotten an ICS update this past week they were never promised lol never dull.


Haha exactly. I can't stand the people that throw a temper tantrum because they didn't get the os update they feel they deserve when they feel they should get it. It will happen when it is ready. Crybabies.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

abqnm said:


> Haha exactly. I can't stand the people that throw a temper tantrum because they didn't get the os update they feel they deserve when they feel they should get it. It will happen when it is ready. Crybabies.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


Yeah a best buy screenshot is hardly HTC saying it's coming Friday and then not coming.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah a best buy screenshot is hardly HTC saying it's coming Friday and then not coming.


absolutely quite honestly I don't even believe Verizon on when updates are coming. I am a i will believe it when I see it type of person.


----------



## js1n3m (Nov 21, 2011)

Why are you guys still talking about 4.x.x anyways?
Haven't you heard Jelly Bean has been leaked!? It only runs on 5G phones though, sorry guys









[ROM][5.0.0]Jelly Bean Android 5.0.0[LEAKED BUILD][BOOTING][APR 1]


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

This is a hackers community. Who the hell cares?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Inkd Rooter (Apr 4, 2012)

I was not offered a replacement phone for my mute issues from vzw...because an update is coming to address the issues and if it does not fix the issue then call back for a replacement.....









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Inkd Rooter said:


> I was not offered a replacement phone for my mute issues from vzw...because an update is coming to address the issues and if it does not fix the issue then call back for a replacement.....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


If you are referring to the outgoing audio drops yeah a replacement won't help with that.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## Inkd Rooter (Apr 4, 2012)

Yep, the ones where you can still hear and the other person can't hear you. Anyways I was told vzw is waiting on Samsung and Google and that we should have it any day now. That was a week ago. >_>

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Inkd Rooter said:


> Yep, the ones where you can still hear and the other person can't hear you. Anyways I was told vzw is waiting on Samsung and Google and that we should have it any day now. That was a week ago. >_>
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah they told me that line back in January haha. Unless we actually get a 4.0.5 or newer radios than the FA02 radios, I am not sure if that will fix it as 4.0.4 and FA02 doesn't help.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## youngpettyboi (Jul 2, 2011)

Yea I am having issues with my Nexus as well, I called customer service and they told me that an update is coming. I been knowing about the update since late Feb, early Mar. Anyways, they won't issue u a replacement period because of this supposed update that's due anytime. Sucks kinda.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

What is the big hoopla about 4.0.5 anyhow...? Is everyone expecting some miraculous upgrade or big feature in 4.0.5 that makes it better than 4.0.4?!

I am perfectly content with AOKP b31 (running on Android 4.0.4) for the time being. I will definitely upgrade to 4.0.5 when it is available, but I do not understand the rush.

Or is the main group of people that is anxious about 4.0.5 the Verizon users that are locked, unrooted, and waiting anxiously for an OTA update from Big Red?! If so, have fun waiting. It *is *Verizon we are talking about after all! If you own a GNex as your personal device you should use it as intended... unlocked and rooted!


----------



## Inkd Rooter (Apr 4, 2012)

Think it is the call mute fixes. For me at least

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Inkd Rooter (Apr 4, 2012)

Aokp 31 FA radios and all btw....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I always get a little overzealous when I see topic like this in the list lol


they should really disable the 'post' button if the string 4.0.5 or 'jelly bean' is found in the post.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

The information from the leaked source says below:

"Ice Cream Sandwich version 4.0.5 for the Galaxy Nexus appears to fix audio reboot issues, battery life problems, data falling alseep, and will most likely have new radios. I'm hoping for some enhanced 4G LTE signals but that probably wont be happening.:

I haven't had the audio issues but I would love better battery and a resolution to data drops which I do have.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm on 4.0.4 radios and Rom and I'm in my house with three bars I know your thinking Whoopdi effing doo but I use to be at 0-2 bars in my house. Steadily at 3 inside is ok in my book. I'll be stoked when 4.0.5 drops but I'm not anxiously awaiting it I'm content with my gnex as is. Best device I've owned.


----------



## rossguy (Dec 19, 2011)

Agreed. I just want the one way audio (mute) bug fixed and I will be pumped. If 4.0.5 does not fix it then I have very little hope for it getting resolved anytime soon. I love this phone but if it doesn't get fixed I will be talking Verizon into swapping me for the next big thing that comes to Verizon this summer. Would hate to lose this phone and the dev community but I can't handle the audio drops.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bangdrum (Aug 15, 2011)

bmcclure937 said:


> What is the big hoopla about 4.0.5 anyhow...? Is everyone expecting some miraculous upgrade or big feature in 4.0.5 that makes it better than 4.0.4?!
> 
> I am perfectly content with AOKP b31 (running on Android 4.0.4) for the time being. I will definitely upgrade to 4.0.5 when it is available, but I do not understand the rush.
> 
> Or is the main group of people that is anxious about 4.0.5 the Verizon users that are locked, unrooted, and waiting anxiously for an OTA update from Big Red?! If so, have fun waiting. It *is *Verizon we are talking about after all! If you own a GNex as your personal device you should use it as intended... unlocked and rooted!


the big hoopla is a supposed fix that allows us to actually use our phones as phones. Not having to hang up and redial cause our phones are so amazing that it makes our voices time travel causing normal folks being unable to hear us.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Bangdrum said:


> the big hoopla is a supposed fix that allows us to actually use our phones as phones. Not having to hang up and redial cause our phones are so amazing that it makes our voices time travel causing normal folks being unable to hear us.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


+1. Also new tapatalk is the shit fyi
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Inkd Rooter said:


> I was not offered a replacement phone for my mute issues from vzw...because an update is coming to address the issues and if it does not fix the issue then call back for a replacement.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4.0.5 isn't going to fix it. That is all.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Bangdrum said:


> the big hoopla is a supposed fix that allows us to actually use our phones as phones. Not having to hang up and redial cause our phones are so amazing that it makes our voices time travel causing normal folks being unable to hear us.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


That fix has to do with the CLOSED source proprietary binaries. I already bugged @jbqueru about it. No OTA=no fix.....


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=24019

That's the one way audio issue everyone is referring to. I asked Samsung about it, and they are in total denial that its even a problem.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Never had the issue.
Literally ever.
NOT doubting it exists or anything like that...

As far as 4.0.5 is concerned...
All I look forward to are radios.
And even those can wait.
I get signal just fine.
I'm more than content with this phone is.
In fact...
If by the forces of gods all of our phones came up locked and unrootable tomorrow...
I'd be perfectly content with AOKP 31 and LeanKernel 3.1 for the rest of the phones life.


----------



## slider112 (Apr 10, 2012)

Jubakuba said:


> Never had the issue.
> Literally ever.
> NOT doubting it exists or anything like that...
> 
> ...


+1 to this entire post.

Couldn't have said it better...


----------



## Inkd Rooter (Apr 4, 2012)

You are absolutely correct, it's the ota with the "special" binaries that is needed.


----------



## TEK112 (Dec 22, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Never had the issue.
> Literally ever.
> NOT doubting it exists or anything like that...
> 
> ...


I just want the radios, too!

It is embarrassing to live in the -100 range when my Droid gets -90 consistently. Also, I like how when I do have LTE enabled I go from -100 LTE, -100 LTE, no service, -85 3G, -93 3G, -100 3G in a circular fashion without the phone being moved. All within about 1 minute, too!


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Never had the issue.
> Literally ever.
> NOT doubting it exists or anything like that...
> 
> ...


I have had the issue at times but I don't make calls near as much as I use it for other tasks. It was hilarious to have Verizon tell me that it was not an issue and then it happened while on the phone with them. Twice. They couldn't deny it then. Haha.

As to the rest of the post, I agree. Phone runs perfectly with that combo.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Bangdrum said:


> the big hoopla is a supposed fix that allows us to actually use our phones as phones. Not having to hang up and redial cause our phones are so amazing that it makes our voices time travel causing normal folks being unable to hear us.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


Hold your horses.. you mean to tell me this thing acts as a phone as well? So if I wanted to.. I could call people on it? And talk to them?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Hold your horses.. you mean to tell me this thing acts as a phone as well? So if I wanted to.. I could call people on it? And talk to them?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Lmao
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> Hold your horses.. you mean to tell me this thing acts as a phone as well? So if I wanted to.. I could call people on it? And talk to them?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


This is news to me!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Hold your horses.. you mean to tell me this thing acts as a phone as well? So if I wanted to.. I could call people on it? And talk to them?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You have to turn the crank and ask the operator to connect you but yeah it is possible.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Hold your horses.. you mean to tell me this thing acts as a phone as well? So if I wanted to.. I could call people on it? And talk to them?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I make crystal clear calls all the time without experiencing any drops or issues. Hopefully 4.0.5 addresses the problems for those that have problems... but I would venture to guess that this is more of a network/hardware issue. It would seem strange that it is a software bug because I would think more people would be affected. I guess time will tell.


----------



## aidanyi (Aug 2, 2011)

I talked to both VZW and Samsung 2 days ago. I called vzw tech support because my replacement phone has horrible call quality and random data drops. I told them I would keep the phone if the update is coming soon. VZW tier 2 tech support mentioned something about update pushing out in early May. So I asked if the update will fix these issues. She didn't have answer for me and I got transferred to Samsung. While I was talking to Samsung tech support I found out 2 things. Samsung is aware of these issues but there will be no updated planned for it on their end. But Verizon has to fix the radio issue on their own. I called VZW tech support again and they offered me different phone. I choosed Rezound with extended battery and cover..... Not sure if I made right choice, but I really do need good call quality because i use my phone for my work as well. I hope the update in May is the new radio update along with 4.0.4. and that will take care of these issues with Gnex. Sadly, I am officially done with this phone. I already miss the thiness and pure google goodies with my Gnex. I feel like I am carrying a brick on my pocket.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Hold your horses.. you mean to tell me this thing acts as a phone as well? So if I wanted to.. I could call people on it? And talk to them?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


lol I used like 50 minutes last month. I rarely talk on this thing. I forget at times that it is a phone.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> lol I used like 50 minutes last month. I rarely talk on this thing. I forget at times that it is a phone.


Same, if they sold a plan with like.. 100 minutes /month (keeping unlimited text/data), I'd buy it.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

TEK112 said:


> I just want the radios, too!
> 
> It is embarrassing to live in the -100 range when my Droid gets -90 consistently. Also, I like how when I do have LTE enabled I go from -100 LTE, -100 LTE, no service, -85 3G, -93 3G, -100 3G in a circular fashion without the phone being moved. All within about 1 minute, too!


Seen that too. It doesn't camp on one base station. It hops around. It should camp on the strongest signal

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## rossguy (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow. Early May now and no fix for the one way audio issue? I will hold judgement but if that is true I will not be happy. I don't want too lose this phone but I won't be able to deal with the call audio muting too much longer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

rossguy said:


> Wow. Early May now and no fix for the one way audio issue? I will hold judgement but if that is true I will not be happy. I don't want too lose this phone but I won't be able to deal with the call audio muting too much longer.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Twice last night in calls to 611. Will elaborate more later

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] She didn't have answer for me and I got transferred to Samsung. While I was talking to Samsung tech support I found out 2 things. Samsung is aware of these issues but there will be no updated planned for it on their end. But Verizon has to fix the radio issue on their own. I called VZW tech support again and they offered me different phone


[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I think I can tell you why you may have been offered a different phone. Last night after two failed 611 calls (do to the one way call issue) and calling back on a landline, VZW told me that this was an issue that Samsung needed to address in an update. Since they [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]are apparently unwilling to do that, that's probably why you got offered another device. VZW actually wanted me to take it up with Sammy but I've already done that to no avail. In fact I'm surprised that they even acknowledged the issue to YOU, because they wouldn't to me, their stance so far has been deny deny deny (Samsung). I also find it curious that they are expecting Verizon to fix the radios. Last I checked VZW didn't compile builds of Android the device manufacturer does that. Way too much finger pointing going on for my taste. Plus it doesn't help that the prop blobs (particularly the CDMA/LTE RIL) are closed source, otherwise some clever person in the [/background] dev community would have probably already figured out just what in the hell is going on.

I really love the device, but just can't deal with this BS anymore. It's a phone first. Not a mini tablet with data that sometimes works. LOL. Nor a Droid Charge with ICS on it xD


----------



## snrsuave (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm in the same boat. Have the mic cutting out issue occasionally. Also have problems losing my data connection (usually in 4g areas). I have hears that it is a problem with the radios rebooting. All this back and forth finger pointing has me nervous that these issues will not get resolved. It's been 5 months and people are still having trouble making phone calls on a PHONE. I may have to switch to a RAZR Maxx. I can't believe no one is taking these issues seriously. We need some tech sites to highlight the issues and put sone pressure on VZW/Samsung to hopefully get some answers. It sucks when you're on hold for a while and you have to pray that the mic doesn't cut out and waste your time on hold.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep. I concur

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## taraba (Apr 18, 2012)

" VZW told me that this was an issue that Samsung needed to address in an update. Since they are apparently unwilling to do that, that's probably why you got offered another device. VZW actually wanted me to take it up with Sammy but I've already done that to no avail."

Funny how it's Verizon's phone when they're taking off Google Wallet but it's Samsung's phone when it needs support. We don't want you rooting our phones... The screen cracked? That was your phone.


----------



## rossguy (Dec 19, 2011)

I can't handle this mic issue much more. I'm about to call and have them swap me out for a rezound or razr maxx. Had the mic cut out twice back to back talking to the same person. I really want to wait for the update or the sgs3 but I can't handle this issue much longer. Someone talk me off the ledge. Or push me off it!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

